# What kind of food would you like to find in Portugal?



## NatureLover2

*I personally miss Mexican! I never found a good Mexican restaurante here.
Perhaps some carabbean food! Banana bread and cocunut rice with beans...
Anybody have any other food they miss?*


----------



## yorkshire lass

ah! food discussion 
Portugal has milk cows, just like everyone else. So who is siphoning off all that lovely fresh double yummy cream, because its not in the shops and markets. I miss that lovely heavy double cream that goes with everything, stik on top of a decent trife, thicken up and put it in an eclair, heavenly goodies for me everytime. I want to make chocolate brioche with it and not use the thin stuff. Mascarpone mixed with thin cream just doesn't do the job, and anyway mascarpone cream is very expensive for what you get. Clotted cream I miss the most, especially the fresh kind. Is it food? well it is dairy, that must count.


----------



## Dennis

Hollywood said:


> *I personally miss Mexican! I never found a good Mexican restaurante here.
> Perhaps some carabbean food! Banana bread and cocunut rice with beans...
> Anybody have any other food they miss?*


Edible..........only joking!


----------



## silvers

Dear Yorks lass,
I could tell you where you can get cream from but John999 will spank me again if I do.


----------



## siobhanwf

yorkshire lass said:


> ah! food discussion
> Portugal has milk cows, just like everyone else. So who is siphoning off all that lovely fresh double yummy cream, because its not in the shops and markets. I miss that lovely heavy double cream that goes with everything, stik on top of a decent trife, thicken up and put it in an eclair, heavenly goodies for me everytime. I want to make chocolate brioche with it and not use the thin stuff. Mascarpone mixed with thin cream just doesn't do the job, and anyway mascarpone cream is very expensive for what you get. Clotted cream I miss the most, especially the fresh kind. Is it food? well it is dairy, that must count.



Go to Tornada and shop there :clap2::clap2: If they haven´t got it they will source it!


----------



## siobhanwf

*banana bread*



Hollywood said:


> *I personally miss Mexican! I never found a good Mexican restaurante here.
> Perhaps some carabbean food! Banana bread and cocunut rice with beans...
> Anybody have any other food they miss?*


Why not make your own.... follow the link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/33815-recipes-only.html


----------



## silvers

siobhanwf said:


> Go to Tornada and shop there :clap2::clap2: If they haven´t got it they will source it!


I never said anything John, she did, spank her.


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> I never said anything John, she did, spank her.


Yep and I generally pop in weekly!!!! when I´m not laid up


----------



## siobhanwf

*Coconut rice and beans two recipes*



Hollywood said:


> *I personally miss Mexican! I never found a good Mexican restaurante here.
> Perhaps some carabbean food! Banana bread and cocunut rice with beans...
> Anybody have any other food they miss?*



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/33815-recipes-only-16.html#post285974 Caribbean rice dishes


----------



## notlongnow

I would love to have a Thai restaurant nearby


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



notlongnow said:


> I would love to have a Thai restaurant nearby


Hi All

What food would i like to find. Well a meal is made up with various Ingredients, Potatos, Veg and meat or fish. As Portugal has all the Ingredients to create a meal then i would imagine i will be OK. I enjoy using fresh Ingredients so really it's only the likes of bacon, sausage etc. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf

notlongnow said:


> I would love to have a Thai restaurant nearby


There was one in Caldas da Rainha, near the EDP building, when we arrived but it closed down about 12 m onths ago. EXTREMELY expensive


----------



## John999

British Food From Expat Direct Your British Food Online Supermarket

Unionjacs British Foods

ExPat Shopping, British Food Online, UK Groceries

whatever you miss from the uk, one of this will have it


----------



## MrBife

notlongnow said:


> I would love to have a Thai restaurant nearby



Both Lisbon and the Algarve are packed with a wide choice of wonderful restaurants, even the one in my tiny village has thai green curry with lemon grass and perfumed rice on the menu once a week for 7.5 euro, right up to Michelin star Thai from places like this

Thai Garden in Almancil - My Algarve Info

Sushi there is plenty of but Mexican Food is harder to find, I can only think of four within reasonable travel distance.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Charges*



John999 said:


> British Food From Expat Direct Your British Food Online Supermarket
> 
> Unionjacs British Foods
> 
> ExPat Shopping, British Food Online, UK Groceries
> 
> whatever you miss from the uk, one of this will have it


Expat direct have a delivery charge to Portugal of 29.99 stg

ukgroceries charge 
Kelloggs All-Bran Plus 
750g 750g £7.97 incl delivery!!!! *SILLY MONEY !!*


THINK I'D RATHER SHOP AT UNIONJACS


----------



## silvers

siobhanwf said:


> THINK I'D RATHER SHOP AT UNIONJACS


I agree.


----------



## yorkshire lass

the Thai that is now closed, he did move on to doing private parties ony at his house, with a minimum maximum number that he catered too. and it was an all inclusive price. I am sure there is someone on the forum who might know if he still does this. 

I agree, he could be expensive when he had the restaurant, but he must have had a fairly decent regular clientele, he had been there for many years. I believe it is a french restaurant now.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Cheap food and drink too !


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> Expat direct have a delivery charge to Portugal of 29.99 stg
> 
> ukgroceries charge
> Kelloggs All-Bran Plus
> 750g 750g £7.97 incl delivery!!!! *SILLY MONEY !!*
> 
> 
> THINK I'D RATHER SHOP AT UNIONJACS


There are several ways to see that
1- Options. a lot more to choose from
2- Distance. cost me about 20 euros in petrol and tools my visit to the shop and the frozen stuff was half defrosted when we got back. Thats the reason we only went once and use home delivery

Kellogg´s, baked beens, curry sauces, etc, are for sale in all main supermarkets, so we use delivery for what you can´t find over here


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"I'm living here on a pension !

:eyebrows:


----------



## John999

So you are one of the lucky ones


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Not really John ! I STILL have to put up with the other half !

Very extravagant, very extravagant and a head wrecker !


----------



## John999

Aren't they all Mr.B, aren't they all...


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

I walked out and left my OH. :clap2: I have never been so happy since i last sat having a Superbok at the river bar in Gois.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

:eyebrows:

They say guys, that you can CHOOSE your friend but you cannot 
PICK you relations. So true, so bloody true !


----------



## John999

I'm having one of does moments Peter. Wife went back home to see the kids, and i am watching the sea, G&T in my hand, thinking where to go for a bite to eat


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> :eyebrows:
> 
> They say guys, that you can CHOOSE your friend but you cannot
> PICK you relations. So true, so bloody true !


Hi Mr.Blueskies

How very true 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Perhaps they should ALL be given the RED card and sent off ? We could next pool our resources and open up one BIG happy house ?

It could be called, "Open ALL hours ?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

What kind of food would you like to find in Portugal?

Nice food cooked by me


Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999

only if you can do paella, pasta and 3 cheeses, pizza and Burger king


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> 2- Distance. cost me about 20 euros in petrol and tools my visit to the shop and the frozen stuff was half defrosted when we got back. Thats the reason we only went once and use home delivery


That is why we have a freezer box the we pug into the car...it matters even when we go to the local supermarkets


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> That is why we have a freezer box the we pug into the car...it matters even when we go to the local supermarkets


Do you live in the end of the world
My local supermarkets are 5 and 8 min away. Can't afford to by a freezer box big enough for what the misses order every 3 months


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> 2- Distance. cost me about 20 euros in petrol and tools my visit to the shop and the frozen stuff was half defrosted when we got back. Thats the reason we only went once and use home delivery


That is why we have a freezer box the we pug into the car...it matters even when we go to the local supermarkets


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> That is why we have a freezer box the we pug into the car...it matters even when we go to the local supermarkets


:confused2::confused2:


----------



## John999

To much wine at lunch :confused2:


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> There are several ways to see that
> 1- Options. a lot more to choose from
> 2- Distance. cost me about 20 euros in petrol and tools my visit to the shop and the frozen stuff was half defrosted when we got back. Thats the reason we only went once and use home delivery
> 
> Kellogg´s, baked beens, curry sauces, etc, are for sale in all main supermarkets, so we use delivery for what you can´t find over here


Unionjacs will try and accommodate any requests.

And perhaps a freezer in the car when you do any supermarket shopping might be a good idea. We have one that plugs into the cigarette lighter.

Baked Beans are almost 50pc more in local supermarkets than at Unionjacs


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Man cannot live on baked beans alone !

:spit:


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Man cannot live on baked beans alone !
> 
> :spit:


No you need beer or wine to go with them


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> No you need beer or wine to go with them


Off course you do, and that is one of your fiend, from union jack problem, he can´t even get any booze


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> Unionjacs will try and accommodate any requests.
> 
> And perhaps a freezer in the car when you do any supermarket shopping might be a good idea. We have one that plugs into the cigarette lighter.
> 
> Baked Beans are almost 50pc more in local supermarkets than at Unionjacs


Are you from another planet So i have the bacon and the bread, only need the baked beens, so i spend 20 euros on petrol and tolls to get it instead buying them at a near supermarket for more 20 or 30 cents?
Is the portuguese wine to strong for you????


----------



## silvers

John999 said:


> Off course you do, and that is one of your fiend, from union jack problem, he can´t even get any booze


Wrong!


----------



## silvers

John999 said:


> Are you from another planet So i have the bacon and the bread, only need the baked beens, so i spend 20 euros on petrol and tolls to get it instead buying them at a near supermarket for more 20 or 30 cents?
> Is the portuguese wine to strong for you????


€20? Either you live in Lisboa or drive a Hummer.


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> Are you from another planet So i have the bacon and the bread, only need the baked beens, so i spend 20 euros on petrol and tolls to get it instead buying them at a near supermarket for more 20 or 30 cents?
> Is the portuguese wine to strong for you????



how rude


as for 20euros where on earth do you live? and what on earth do you drive? my car does 5.5lt to the 100 kms. So 20 euros would take me almost to the Algarve and back :car::car:


Oh and I don't drink!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> Off course you do, and that is one of your fiend, from union jack problem, he can´t even get any booze



No he is NOT my FRIEND just a damn good shopkeeper. :clap2::clap2:
When I shop there is is not just a can of baked beans I buy!!! 
and in this weather you need a cool box even to go to the local supermarket.


----------



## John999

silvers said:


> €20? Either you live in Lisbon or drive a Hummer.


I couldn't do it with 30 from Lisbon, as you are nearly 100km away from Lisbon


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> No he is NOT my FRIEND just a damn good shopkeeper. :clap2::clap2:
> When I shop there is is not just a can of baked beans I buy!!!
> and in this weather you need a cool box even to go to the local supermarket.


Never said he isn't a good shopkeeper and i believe I've explained why i´m not a customer. Some of my friends are and myself have send a few over to have a look.
I didn't ask what you buy, who cares? I hope you and everybody else who is a regular customer keeps going there. They are a young couple and they need to make a living of their business. regarding your cool box, we don`t use the frozen section of the supermarket, so why do i need one for???
:boxing:


----------



## John999

Oh and I don't drink!!![/QUOTE]


Water???


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> Oh and I don't drink!!!



Water???[/QUOTE]

it was YOU who suggest that the portuguese wine might e too strong for me


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> Water???


it was YOU who suggest that the portuguese wine might e too strong for me[/QUOTE]

is it not???


----------



## NatureLover2

[I am going to try (snip) some sushi... don't mind if it's the non-raw kind.
I prefer smoked salmon, cooked crab, ship, vegetarian... yum... my mouth is watering... wasabi sauce ohh I have to stop yummmmmmm


----------

